# Want to use old bay just not sure where



## cansmoke (May 27, 2021)

So I understand tasty and there must be use beyond seafood.

Suggestions?


----------



## PPG1 (May 27, 2021)

I basically use old bay in my low country boil.  It contains  Andouille sausage, baby potatoes, corn on the cob, cauliflower, and normally shrimp or crawdad.  The old bay seasons everything up sausage and corn are unbelievable.  So just experiment you'd be surprised.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 27, 2021)

In biscuts and gravy and in home made mac & cheese.  It is magic in both!!!!


----------



## Mike R. (May 27, 2021)

Check out the middle sauce here from Mission BBQ. The Bay-B-Que's key ingredient is old bay and this one of my favorite sauces.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2021)

I have a pork rib and shoulder rub that uses Old Bay in the recipe. It's actually one of my favorites. The recipe is on an old computer, so will post later. I may have posted it here in SMF a while ago. Will check.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2021)

Yep. Posted it in 2017.

Ingredients
2 Tbs Dark brown sugar
2 Tbs Paprika, sweet or smoked, your preference
1 Tbs Old Bay Seasoning 
1 Tbs Kosher salt
1 Tbs chili powder
1 Tbs dry mustard
1/2 Tbs Fresh-ground black pepper
1/4 tsp ground ginger

Directions

1. Mix all ingredients in the order shown. Stir with a spoon, breaking up any clumps. Store in an airtight container.


----------



## forktender (May 28, 2021)

I use it on deviled eggs, corn on the cob, avocado, soups, stews and pasta even watermelon slices.


----------



## motocrash (May 28, 2021)

Still seafood, but tuna salad  sammies/melts are great with Old Bay.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (May 28, 2021)

Old Bay, I put that chit on everything, good on roasted potatoes, chicken, any and all seafood.


----------



## isitdoneyet (May 28, 2021)

My son makes brats with the stuff. Pretty tasty.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 28, 2021)

Any of the Old Bay varieties will make a great rub on chicken wings.


----------



## isitdoneyet (May 28, 2021)




----------



## krj (May 28, 2021)

Old bay is a very versatile blend, and it really should be as widely as Lawry's. Unfortunately people just kind of shove it off as a seafood only kind of seasoning. I've tried it on pretty much every kind of meat and veggie on the grill, can't remember smoking with it, but I can't imagine getting poor results from it. It's also great sprinkled on fried foods as well.


----------



## BigW. (May 28, 2021)

I took 4 lb raw peanuts bag. 1/4 stick of butter and Old Bay and made some tasty beer nuts on the smoker awhile back.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 28, 2021)

popcorn
potato chips
in the water when boiling potatoes
in the water when making rice
makes a good rub itself just IMO needs more black/white pepper and chiles


----------



## binnesman (May 28, 2021)

You can use it on just about anything scrambled eggs are great with it.


----------



## bregent (May 28, 2021)

Bloody Mary's


----------



## Brewandque (May 28, 2021)

Stumbled across this just today.  Old bay is hanging out in the rub.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2021)

Old Bay on Roasted/Smoked Chicken is Magical! Thirty years ago, a prep cook accidently  put Old Bay on Chicken instead of Lawry's. I was skeptical but it turned out Better! Been using it since... 



noboundaries said:


> Yep. Posted it in 2017.
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 Tbs Dark brown sugar
> ...



THIS SOUNDS LIKE A WINNER! Gotta give it a try, but with reduced Salt...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 29, 2021)

bregent said:


> Bloody Mary's


Yep, use it in the drink. Also take a lime and rub it around the rim of the glass and then coat the rim in Old Bay. Same principle as salt on the the rim of a margarita.

And you can make your Bloody Mary using this...







kilo charlie said:


> Any of the Old Bay varieties will make a great rub on chicken wings.


Absolutely. At the restaurant where we go to get wings, Old Bay is their "dry rub" flavor.


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 1, 2021)

I used it on pork and chicken as well with great results.

Works well for diner smoked salmon fillets too.

But I think I like it best for seasoning up shrimp and smoking them.


----------

